# Is it possible to find a R32 Skyline, imported or already imported?



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

Can I find a R32 Skyline GTS-T or GTR or even a 4 door, to imported or already imported for under $10,000? under $15,000? What is the cheapest I can find? Any model will work. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Mini me


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

You can get them for sub 20k, they are going to be R32s with miles on em...

Honestly I cant see it being worth the money to have an car that is high miles and cant be worked on except by preformance shops, it can be done though.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

AenimA said:


> *You can get them for sub 20k, they are going to be R32s with miles on em...
> 
> Honestly I cant see it being worth the money to have an car that is high miles and cant be worked on except by preformance shops, it can be done though. *


Any shop could work on it. It's not like it's alien technology, here. It's a twin turbo V6. There's a lot of toothless fools out there working on more technologically advanced motors than the RBs...


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Mini_me said:


> *Can I find a R32 Skyline GTS-T or GTR or even a 4 door, to imported or already imported for under $10,000? under $15,000? What is the cheapest I can find? Any model will work. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mini me *


Try eBay, I see them on there all the time going for less than 20K. Low mileage, too...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

first, the R32 is an I6, not a V6. 

second, anything besides the GTR was a single turbo (hence, the engine code, RB20DET, or RB25DET, etc. one T, one turbo).

next, do you want these cars already legalized and everything? if so, your best bet would be to go through Motorex. they're the only shop selling LEGAL Skylines, right now. it's going to be expensive because they charge an arm and a leg because they can, since they're the only shop doing it. but there will be more shopsthat are going to pop up.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *first, the R32 is an I6, not a V6.
> 
> second, anything besides the GTR was a single turbo (hence, the engine code, RB20DET, or RB25DET, etc. one T, one turbo).
> 
> next, do you want these cars already legalized and everything? if so, your best bet would be to go through Motorex. they're the only shop selling LEGAL Skylines, right now. it's going to be expensive because they charge an arm and a leg because they can, since they're the only shop doing it. but there will be more shopsthat are going to pop up. *


Thanks for correcting me, but I was trying to not be too technical. I don't want to loose anyone .

Just to clear it up, you're only going to run in to legal problems in Cali and Texas, as far as I know. Where I live, you can have one shipped as-is and register it with no modification. The only SAFETY issue is the front bumper supports, and maybe the headlight angle, but in MOST states they don't even have vehicle inspections. 

Also, MotoRex generally only deals in GT-Rs, with the exception of a few GT-Ss and such. You won't find a great selection with them, but they'll get you anything you want if you just ask (and show some money, of course!).


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

you'll run into problems getting one into the states, period. why? one word. customs. the legalization, emissions testing, standard safety testing, and the like isn't really all that expensive (but Motorex likes to make you all believe that). you have to fork out the cash for getting it past customs. 

most people just say it's for "Off-Road" use, or a parts car, or what not, but then, you can't register the car because it doesn't and will not have a valid VIN#. to get a valid US VIN#, you MUST do all the legalization and all of that. 

even IF you get it past customs, etc. when Motorex finds out that there is a Skyline running around that has not gone through them, they'll rat you out, and you're out of a car (Motorex has been known to do this MANY a time).


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

nismo1989 said:


> *Thanks for correcting me, but I was trying to not be too technical. I don't want to loose anyone .
> *


right. so i guess spouting out misinformation is a good way not to lose anyone. 

note: the sarcasm is being laid on pretty thick, if you don't know.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *right. so i guess spouting out misinformation is a good way not to lose anyone.
> 
> note: the sarcasm is being laid on pretty thick, if you don't know.  *


Misinformation??? Read his first post, man. He says "GT-R" and if you're trying to tell me that's not a twin turbo then I guess I am pretty misinformed, but I doubt it. And I was right, anyone with experience could work on it. Maybe not an R34, simply because of all of the electrical systems not found on your adverage sports car, but any mechanic could work on an R32, no problem.
I would tell you what you could do with your useless sarcasm, but it would be a waste I'm sure.


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh, and one more time: not every state requires you to have emmission tests. Do your research. The rest of the world is not Sacramento, ya know.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

ok, genius, he ALSO said GTS-T. and if you want to find ANY Skyline for under $20k, you're going to have a GTS-T, NOT a GTR. 

no, you're right. not every place is Sacramento. but if you know how to read, IT DOES NOT MATTER! can't you read? yeah. because i DID say CUSTOMS! it DOESN'T MATTER if a state, city, county, whatever doesn't have emissions testing. if it doesn't pass customs, you won't even have the chance to touch the surface of the car. 

next, regardless of WHAT state, city, county, province that you're in, a car that comes from overseas MUST go through ALL testing. which includes emissions, legalization, crash testing, DOT, SAE, everything (with the exception of persons that are enlisted). 

how about YOU do your research?

i was trying to be nice and not flame on you for being such the idiot that you were for saying that the GTR, or whatever Skyline you were referring to, as a twin turbo V6.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

im not saying for sure but i think a car place in seattle or bellvue washington imports them also...i dont know the name but like u said if you got the money i got a skyline


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think I smell a fight...

My question is what if you braught it in yourself and did everything you needed to do to get it to pass in the US... Could motorex rat you out for ANYTHING?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

Neither of you know that much about the whole process.

States are just one part of the whole law /regulation structure.

Even if your local city does not have emissions standards - your car must meet FEDERAL emissions standards.

EPA standards on importing - 

http://www.epa.gov/otaq/imports/imptop.htm

Federal standards mean in the US - that means every state. Federal governs over the entire country. Things like removing / defeating emissions control devices is a $2500 federal offense. Your local hick sherriff may not care - but its a federal issue.

According to the Clean Air Act - a state is not allowed to set emissions standards . The exception being California - which can set its own emissions standards.

Then on top of the EPA standards - there are also DOT standards.
DOT governs over safety issues.

http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/rules/import/

Customs only cares about you paying your taxes on the car. That and the bonds.

But they will not release the car unless you are going to bring it into compliance.

Then if you are in California you have to satisfy the ARB.

So you have to satisfy - the Customs , EPA , DOT and if you are in California- the ARB.

It is not cheap or inexpensive.

Look up what it costs to FTP a vehicle. Thats part of the EPA testing and modifications that must be done to a car.

Do not try and trvialize a very complicated process.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah I talked to Motorex last year about an R-34 GTR, and they quoted me $98,000, not bad though really.

When they do import the car, one thing that must go in is the catalytic converter.
Also they have to change out the front windshield. What I am told is there is a plastic layer between the glass for windshields on the cars in the US. The cars in Japan don't come with this. It is to protect you in case you have an accident, so that the windshield doesn't shatter. I'm not sure what else they actaully have to change on the car.

There was an article in the last superstreet about a 1971 Skyline. The guy went through hell trying to get the car over here, finally customs just said screw it and let him bring it over. So I know there is going to be a lot of stuff to do, to get the car over here.

But good luck if you do and hope it all works out well.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *I think I smell a fight...
> 
> My question is what if you braught it in yourself and did everything you needed to do to get it to pass in the US... Could motorex rat you out for ANYTHING? *


nope, Motorex can't do a damn thing about it. 

it's like this. as long as the car meets all FEDERAL emissions, testing, blah, blah, blah, etc. the car is a LEGAL car in the USA, and it will be issued a VIN#. the only reason Motorex can charge so much is because they're the most well-known, and pretty much the ONLY, shop that imports and legalizes such cars. but there are some people who do it out of their "home" or what not, and has the testing done at another shop and they charge WAY LESS, around ~$58k for a GTR-34. at least that's what i've heard, because there are quite a few people that have the GTRs shipped and legalized outside of Motorex, and they pay much less. 

oh, and skyline, don't believe everything you hear from SuperStreet. there are one of the many idiots running around saying this is good and that is bad. i'm sure it was difficult to ship in a car from Japan. but the guy have easily had someone pull the engine out, ship the frame as a parts/off-road vehicle, then ship the engine. 

if the guy REALLY wanted to have a VIN#, he could have bought a junk car, taken the VIN# from that car and registered it. remember, that '71 Skyline is smog exempt, meaning no one would know. now, i'm not advocating that ANYONE do this because it IS illegal. but it's not as difficult as it sounds.


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

Excuse me for being a noob, but I have a question...
When you import Skylines.... they're right hand drive...
do you have to convert them to left hand drive or are you free to drive them that way?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

esyip said:


> *you'll run into problems getting one into the states, period. why? one word. customs. the legalization, emissions testing, standard safety testing, and the like isn't really all that expensive (but Motorex likes to make you all believe that). you have to fork out the cash for getting it past customs.
> *


Yeah right, do you have any idea how hard it is to do that? If it was cheap and easy, there would be many other companies besides Motorex doing it. Motorex had to lay out a substantial amount of capital to do all of the things to federalize the car, including crash testing 6 cars. I mean it takes over 25k in testing just to get CARB approval on a header or an air intake, a whole car is even harder.

So if you think its cheap and easy, just try to do that as an individual.

Mike


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

it would be easier, and everything would be cleared up if we actaully had someone who owns a skyline in this thread, and the only one i know of is NISMO SKYLINE


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> *Yeah right, do you have any idea how hard it is to do that? If it was cheap and easy, there would be many other companies besides Motorex doing it. Motorex had to lay out a substantial amount of capital to do all of the things to federalize the car, including crash testing 6 cars. I mean it takes over 25k in testing just to get CARB approval on a header or an air intake, a whole car is even harder.
> 
> So if you think its cheap and easy, just try to do that as an individual.
> 
> Mike *


there ARE companies (if you'd like to call them that) that do it. their names? i haven't the slightest. but there is a good number of people who own GTS-Ts, GTRs, etc. all federally legalized and legit. and many have done for WAY less than what Motorex is charging.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

"there ARE companies (if you'd like to call them that) that do it. their names? i haven't the slightest. but there is a good number of people who own GTS-Ts, GTRs, etc. all federally legalized and legit. and many have done for WAY less than what Motorex is charging."

Name one company. You can't. If there were 1 other company they would have an RI number and there is still only one RI for the skyline. 

How about some locations of your mystery skylines?????

I know where there are a few myself, mainly florida. I know how they got here as well. NONE of them are legally on the road. They may get away with it for a while, but then again they may have their car impounded and destroyed. Just hope that when you go to a car show with your toy that no one from customs is there to look at it.

There are plenty of ways around anything and none of them are legal. I will lock threads that turn into a bash fest of motorex and I will lock this one if it gets too far out of hand. If you want to bash them, go to Freshalloy and have at it. You will find plenty of friends there. If you are going to talk crap about imaginary RI's, at least post some more believable information to back it up.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

esyip said:


> *there ARE companies (if you'd like to call them that) that do it. their names? i haven't the slightest. but there is a good number of people who own GTS-Ts, GTRs, etc. all federally legalized and legit. and many have done for WAY less than what Motorex is charging. *


Name just one of then then. Remember legaly federalizing the car is what has to be done, not just bringing one in and driving it on the street.

Mike


----------



## Mini_me (Jan 5, 2003)

*Just to let everyone know...*

I've got the information I needed, thanks for all of you who helped, I appreciate it.

And not to smart off to anyone, especially the moderators, there are other companies who are out there who legalize Skylines, I found one. The name of the company is Adrenaline Auto Salon, their deal is the best I've seen. I am not going to post any pricing or anything else but the "word" that by February they will be mass-legalizing Skylines, and from what they say, for way less than other companies. ::cough::Motorex::cough::

Just what I have been told, passing the info to settle some conflicts.

Thanks again for the help, plan to buy a Skyline in a couple years, I've got a ways to go.

Thanks,
Mini me


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i guess nismo and morepower just don't like reading my posts in its entirety. i said over and over that i don't know names of companies. i just know that there are Skylines, in the states, that are totally legal that DID NOT go through Motorex. and the prices that Motorex charges are totally ridiculous compared to what these other people did and went through. you may not like FreshAlloy, but that's where many of these owners reside. 

wait, and you shall see. once these companies start licensing, certifying, whatever, themselves and charge MUCH LESS than Motorex, i'll be the first one to make a thread saying, "i told you so".


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

esyip said:


> *i guess nismo and morepower just don't like reading my posts in its entirety. i said over and over that i don't know names of companies. i just know that there are Skylines, in the states, that are totally legal that DID NOT go through Motorex. and the prices that Motorex charges are totally ridiculous compared to what these other people did and went through. you may not like FreshAlloy, but that's where many of these owners reside.
> 
> wait, and you shall see. once these companies start licensing, certifying, whatever, themselves and charge MUCH LESS than Motorex, i'll be the first one to make a thread saying, "i told you so".  *


I never disagreed with that. There is a guy in Carmel, Just north of Indianapolis, IN, that has a black GTS-T. I KNOW he didn't get it from MotoRex for a fact. I read your posts entirely...  

I just disagreed with the legalities. The federal regulations are the only ones you have to meet where I live, and CARB has no rule outside of Cali and parts of TX (known in the industry as LowNOx states).


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

i wasn't talking about you. i was referring to Nismo Skyline.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

Do any of you do research before you post this stuff, or do you simply go on second, third and fourth hand information?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I have an Idea....
How about rent a boat...... sail to Japan.... buy a Skyline... and put the car in the boat, and sail back home.

Now that the car is in the United States, emissions will have no choice but to allow you to keep the car and if it doesnt pass emissions you can modify it.. if needed

Or you can try to convince emissions to have the car shipped by some crazy ass company and have it shipped to the U.S with the US emissions.. having no clue what the hell the car is.

*Note* Absoultly ridiculous idea.. that might work.... i'm not saying it will and i'm not saying it wont.

But could it work? Would the US make you send it bacK?


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

PrOxLaMus - you are so clueless that I wont waste my time formulating an actual response with arguements .

What the hell is emissions ?- there is no agency called that. The federal agency is called the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA).

How about DOT ?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

well u know what I mean.... emissions/DOT
Im just suggesting a stupid ..... answer to a well formualted problem.

Like I stated in the beginning.. I have no idea... and then at the end "*Note* Absoultly ridiculous idea.. that might work.... i'm not saying it will and i'm not saying it wont*

So if I were to re-word the statements I made about emissions... with DOT or EPA.... could my crazy idea work or no??


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

nope. even though you're on water and there's no "borderline" like there is on land or what have you, there's still marked territory separating US waters and foreign waters, meaning you'd have to still go through everything.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Shooter Boy said:


> *Do any of you do research before you post this stuff, or do you simply go on second, third and fourth hand information? *


last time i checked, there aren't a whole lot of Government agencies publishing ways to get around shipping, Customs, and all of their other Federal testing, etc. but if you've got some Government agencies that do that, it'd be much appreciated if you let us in on that.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

thanx esyip....
I entriely forgot about international water boundaries.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

esyip said:


> *i guess nismo and morepower just don't like reading my posts in its entirety. i said over and over that i don't know names of companies. i just know that there are Skylines, in the states, that are totally legal that DID NOT go through Motorex. and the prices that Motorex charges are totally ridiculous compared to what these other people did and went through. you may not like FreshAlloy, but that's where many of these owners reside.  *


I can read your posts. You state that you KNOW that there are people who have totally legal cars that they got through other companies. Well I have to disagree on a couple points. If the car did not come through Motorex, it is here illegally, plain hard fact. If DOT or EPA or US Customs finds out, then they will sieze the car and the owner will have to make it comply or they will destroy it. Second if there were a company that was legal, it would have an RI number and everyone would know about it, another fact.

RS Akimoto tried for several years and failed, Nick Javid passed emissions and could not get through the DOT crash testing. Both spend a crapload of money to try and they failed. If it were so easy to do LEGALLY, then they would have been here a long time ago.

If anyone else cares to know more about getting around motorex, please go to FA. I will now lock this thread because I am the mod and I already warned esyip.


----------

